# How do you care for Lagenandra



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Would the culture for _Lagenandra_ be the same as for _Cryptocorynes_? 
Specifically, can I grow these emersed? Thank you?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Most of them grow better emersed. Pot them up like a crypt.


----------

